# WHAT?!



## Glambunnie (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, sorry if this is in the wrong room, but
WHO THE BLEEP IS THIS LADY!?


Lol! I don't know where she came from, but when I use Firefox on Bell Tree, and I scroll down to
somebodies items SHES THERE! ; - ;
Please help!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 29, 2013)

um take a screenshot of where you found it


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 29, 2013)

idk how ; - ;


----------



## SockHead (Apr 29, 2013)

on your keyboard there should be a button with Print Screen on it. If you hit it nothing happens, but if you go into MS Paint after doing so and clicking Edit>Paste it should paste a screenshot of whenever you hit the print screen button. It's confusing at first but after years of using it, I don't really think much of it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 29, 2013)

If you use a MAC press Control + Shift + 3 to take a screenshot.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 29, 2013)

Or look up snipping tool on your computer. Depends on if you have the right kind of computer tho.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> If you use a MAC press Control + Shift + 3 to take a screenshot.



im using windows 8


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

Just press the button *print screen* or sometimes shortened as *prt scr*. Then you can paste it in Paint or whatever.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

SockHead said:


> on your keyboard there should be a button with Print Screen on it. If you hit it nothing happens, but if you go into MS Paint after doing so and clicking Edit>Paste it should paste a screenshot of whenever you hit the print screen button. It's confusing at first but after years of using it, I don't really think much of it.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Glambunnie said:


> View attachment 3445


i hope you can see that


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 30, 2013)

Glambunnie said:


> View attachment 3445



Heh, nice Google theme. 

I've seen that image too. I thought it was just one of those jokes between Jer and the Mods.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know it must be a glitch or something but it definitely shouldn't happen


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

lol


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

and sorry about the attached image i meant to open the lady (which was saved as Cake) and I opened a birthday cake folder XD


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Rover AC said:


> Heh, nice Google theme.
> 
> I've seen that image too. I thought it was just one of those jokes between Jer and the Mods.


You have? Okay. I just thought it was the site being hacked or something, but maybe not. Sockhead says its a glitch tho...
Google theme?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey, I know you're relatively new, but try to keep all of your posts into one post. No need to double or triple post. Just for future reference. 

And it could very well be a joke between the mods and Jeremy haha.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Hey, I know you're relatively new, but try to keep all of your posts into one post. No need to double or triple post. Just for future reference.
> 
> And it could very well be a joke between the mods and Jeremy haha.


This is someones image on their profile when using firefox:

Like, you can see their real image below, but beside "Send Private Message" it has the depressed guy or whatever up there. (I didn't post this SORRY because I was too focused on the lady, but I will try to keep them in one post next time.) Thanks for you're advice


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2013)

take bigger photos omg


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

SockHead said:


> take bigger photos omg


it
wont
let
me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 30, 2013)

Before you flip, try looking up how to screenshot on Windows 8. There should be multiple ways to take a screenshot, such as being able to draw a selection box around what you're trying to take a picture of. Or, take it into photoshop or some sort of editing program and zoom in so we can see exactly what you're talking about...


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Before you flip, try looking up how to screenshot on Windows 8. There should be multiple ways to take a screenshot, such as being able to draw a selection box around what you're trying to take a picture of. Or, take it into photoshop or some sort of editing program and zoom in so we can see exactly what you're talking about...



i'll try, im not a computer genius
aaand it didnt work


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2013)

Glambunnie said:


> i'll try, im not a computer genius
> aaand it didnt work



i think it's because you have another monitor. But it should be able to take large photos. I mean like how big are your monitors anyway. Usually like 1280 by 1024 pixels or higher. But to be honest I think it's Windows 8 screwing it up.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

SockHead said:


> i think it's because you have another monitor. But it should be able to take large photos. I mean like how big are your monitors anyway. Usually like 1280 by 1024 pixels or higher. But to be honest I think it's Windows 8 screwing it up.



It is


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

If you just selected one monitor for the screenshot, that would fix it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 30, 2013)

...@_@ I didn't even know one could use two monitors at the same time.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2013)

Can you link to where you saw it too?  And no it's not a joke unless Justin did.  If so, he's fired!


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Can you link to where you saw it too?  And no it's not a joke unless Justin did.  If so, he's fired!




http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?9638-Glambunnie
i saw it when i using firefox btw


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it only showing up above my items? I see you took a screenshot of me. I hope that's the case. I wanna feel special.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Is it only showing up above my items? I see you took a screenshot of me. I hope that's the case. I wanna feel special.


Sorry to burst you're bubble, but no. 
But it shows up with people who have a cake,
soo I'd guess you are one of the special people. =P
AND only who has a cake


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2013)

Go on the page and do Ctrl+Shift+R and let me know if it's still there.


----------



## Glambunnie (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Go on the page and do Ctrl+Shift+R and let me know if it's still there.


So you removed it? Thanks! It was annoying me for a while.


----------



## Jeremy (May 1, 2013)

No, I didn't do anything and I honestly have no idea what it was from.


----------



## Glambunnie (May 8, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> No, I didn't do anything and I honestly have no idea what it was from.


I know you didn't do anything lol. I was just wondering who did


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 13, 2013)

This thread is making my eyes bleed. Internet, computer and interpersonal inproficiency at it's finest. Bunny person. Press Prnt Scrn like you have been. Then open Paint. It is on your computer I promise. Select Paste or just press ctrl + v. Resize da image. No more eyes bleeding. tyvm


----------



## Glambunnie (May 22, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> This thread is making my eyes bleed. Internet, computer and interpersonal inproficiency at it's finest. Bunny person. Press Prnt Scrn like you have been. Then open Paint. It is on your computer I promise. Select Paste or just press ctrl + v. Resize da image. No more eyes bleeding. tyvm



oh wow what i have been trying for 50 years...


----------



## SockHead (May 23, 2013)

this thread is dead


----------

